# Ebay VR-PC fuer nur 555 Euro ?



## rhein7 (1. September 2017)

Hallo,
da dies mein erster Post ist, bitte ich euch mir meine Fehler zu verzeihen. 

Ich suche seit längerem einen möglichst günstigen PC für meine Oculus Rift, der auch in ein paar Jahren noch was taugt.
Jetzt bin ich bei Ebay auf folgenden Rechner gestoßen:
Gamer PC Computer FX 8300 8x 4,2GHz 8GB 1000GB GTX 1060 HDMI GAMING Win10/Win7  | eBay

Für 555€ wird mir hier folgendes versprochen:
- FX 8300
- 8GB Ram (Hab nochmal weitere 8 GB zum Nachrüsten)
- 1000GB HDD (Hab noch ne kleine SSD zum Nachrüsten)
-  GTX 1060

Sollte also locker mit der Rift funktionieren!

Gibt es bei dem Angebot einen Haken oder kann ich getroßt zuschlagen?
Mich interessiert eure Meinung hierzu.

Danke!

rhein7


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. September 2017)

Würde mir echt selber einen zusammenbauen oder lass das einen von einen Pcgh-User machen der in deiner Nähe Wohnt.
Gtx 1060 hat nur 3 Gib Speicher ist nicht mehr Zukunftsicher.
Die CPU bzw Plattform ist alt und verbraucht viel Strom kaum Leistung keine Zukunft da Mainboard meist Schrott keine Updates u. Hardwareprobleme mit neuen Geräten können auftreten.
Netzteil garantiert richtiger Schrott hat kaum Leistung und für neue Hardware völlig überfordert und zu Laut.
Gehäuse und Lüfter wenn welche überhaubt verbaut sind Billig und Laut.
8 Gib Speicher meistens nicht mehr Aufrüstbar muss komplett neu gekauft werden da alle Bänke Belegt bzw gibts Probleme mit dem Mainboard wenns aufgerüstet wird 16 Gb Ram sind heutzutage schon fast Pflicht.
Lasse dir mal hier was vernüftiges zusammenstellen.


----------



## rhein7 (1. September 2017)

Ok, danke schon mal!
Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht lieber einmal ein bischen mehr ausgeben sollte, um dann Ruhe zu haben.
Da Notebooksbilliger im Moment 20% auf alle MSI PCs gibt, habe ich mir den mal angeguckt:

MSI Trident-006DE Gamescom Bundle:

- i7 (6700)
- 8GB RAM (Nachrüstbar)
- 256 SSD + 1TB HDD
- GTX 1060

Durch die Aktion für nur 880€!
Habe mir mal die Preise der Komponenten angeguckt und viel günstiger kann man den selber nicht zusammenbauen!


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. September 2017)

Hab mir mal jetzt nicht den Pc angesehen aber meistens sind die Komponenten billig.
Das Netzteil geht schnell hoch oder ist laut und die Mainboards sind nicht die besten.
Warten wir mal was andere da zu was schreiben.
Ich schaue mir das Gerät mal an.
Gibt auch genügend Leute die dir hier was tolles Zusammenstellen.
Für den Preis ist aber garantiert noch was besseres machbar.

Die Karte hat wieder nur 3 Gib Speicher.
Netzteil völlig unbekannt .
Mainboard nicht wirklich ersichtlich und der Rest meistens auch billig.


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. September 2017)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

So könnte er ungefähr aussehen ob du das Gehäuse willst ist geschmacksache aber aufjedenfall für den Preis okay.

Müste sich halt mal ein anderer melden der noch ne Meinung dazu hat.

Woher kommst du eigentlich könnte dir auch bei dem Zusammenbau helfen.

Eine extra Festplatte würde ich eventuell noch mit kaufen.


----------



## rhein7 (1. September 2017)

Danke, aber die Links zum Einkaufswagen ohne deine Cookies bringen mir nicht viel.  (Ist leer)  Finde es aber toll, dass du (anscheinend) schon was zusammengestellt hast. Wäre super zufrieden mit einem VR-Fähigen PC, der noch ein Paar Jahre lang zu gebrauchen ist und dann nach möglichkeit nicht viel mehr als 700€ kostet. Die fertigen Teile zusammenzubauen bekomme ich hin, wenn mir jemand ein Paar Tipps geben würde, was für Komponenten ich nehmen kann und wo ich die am besten her bekomme.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. September 2017)

Oh mein Fehler.
Muss leider morgen früh raus 12 Stunden im KH bin wahrscheinlich erst Abend wieder on.
Bis dahin wird sich schon jemand melden.
mfg


----------



## Suffi30 (1. September 2017)

Du musst bei der gtx 1060 aufpassen. Die 3GB Version hat nicht nur halben Speicher wie die 6GB Version sondern ist auch noch beschnitten. Die Leistung der 3GB ist viel niedriger. 
Leider ziemliche Verwirrung was da NVIDIA abzieht. Böse Menschen mögen Ihnen bewusste Täuschung unterstellen. Dazu gehöre ich natürlich nicht


----------



## Z3Rlot (1. September 2017)

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## thoast3 (1. September 2017)

Ich bin leider etwas über dem Budget, aber die 4 Kerne / 8 Threads des Ryzen 5 1400 sind deutlich besser als 4 Kerne / 4 Threads (Ryzen 3 & Core i5):
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Du solltest den Ryzen aber noch etwas übertakten; der standardmäßige Takt ist zu niedrig. Ist aber kein Problem, Mainboard und CPU-Kühler können etwas OC ab.
Ebenfalls solltest du bei Gelegenheit noch eine SSD nachrüsten, welche beim besten Willen nicht mehr, ohne starke Abstriche bei anderen Komponenten, ins Budget gepasst hat.


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Wow, klasse. Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!
Ich habe die Komponenten jetzt noch ein bischen bearbeitet: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

- Erst mal nur 8GB Ram. Ich kann ja dann noch upgraden: "8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16"
- "600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM" anstatt 500 Watt. Für nur 10€ mehr, denke ich, dass man da nichts falsch machen kann(?)
- "1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 3.5" Eine SSD habe ich noch rumliegen, brauche ich also nicht.
- "Cooltek TG-01 RGB mit Sichtfenster Midi " Geschmackssache, oder?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand kurz Feedback zu meinen Vorschlägen geben könnte.

Danke!


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

Die Konfiguration find ich nicht wirklich gut:
- Der Ryzen 3 1300X läuft, da er nur 4 Threads hat, in einigen modernen Spielen schon auf dem Zahnfleisch. Schau mal, wie oft die CPU-Last bei (fast) 100% liegt, und im Video wird schließlich nur eine GTX 580 verwendet: YouTube

- Einige moderne Spiele (u.a. Battlefield 1) profitieren sehr von 16GB RAM. Und wenn du erstmal nur 8GB verbauen willst, dann nimm zwei Riegel, damit Dual-Channel genutzt werden kann, was sehr viel Performance bringen kann.

- Gegen das Gehäuse spricht prinzipiell wenig, außer, dass du die verbauten Frontlüfter nicht regeln kannst und der DVD-Brenner nicht rein passt.

- Mit 600 Watt kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, aber eben auch nichts richtig. Der PC braucht unter Volllast ca 270-300 Watt, 400-500 Watt reichen also locker.

- Nimm doch die von mir vorgeschlagene HDD, die kostet weniger, ist aber nicht schlechter.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. September 2017)

Ist die Frage wie lange es dauert bis der RAM ein Upgrade bekommt. 

Vollbestückung (4Riegel a 4GB) ist der Stabilität in der Regel nicht gerade zuträglich. 
Wenn also in ein paar Monaten der zweite Ram-Riegel kommt würde ich erstmal 1x8 verwenden.


----------



## fipS09 (2. September 2017)

Auf jeden Fall die 10euro mehr statt ins Netzteil lieber in die RAM Kasse stecken 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Ich werde mir meinen PC jetzt doch so bestellen, wie thoast3 es vorgeschlagen hat. Nur von dem Gehäuse bin ich geschmacklich noch nicht ganz überzeugt. 
Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand noch kurz mitteilen könnte, worauf ich achten muss beim Kauf eines Gehäuses, was mit den Komponenten kompatibel ist.

Edit: Habe mich jetzt für dieses Gehäuse entschieden: Azza Onyx 260 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss - Midi Tower ohne NT - Hardware,


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

- ein mATX-Board muss passen
- ein, besser zwei Lüfter sollten vorinstalliert sein
- ein ATX-Netzteil sollte passen
- mindestens 23cm lange Grafikkarten sollten passen
- vorne sollte es mindestens einen, besser zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüsse haben
- Staubfilter für Netzteil, Front und Top wären gut, mindestens das Netzteil muss einen bekommen
- Öffnungen und etwas Platz für Kabelmanagement wären gut

Ansonsten gilt: Nimm das, das dir gefällt 
Falls du dir unsicher bist, frag uns nochmal


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Eine weitere Frage noch: Kann ich den mitgelieferten Prozessorkühler nutzen oder würdet ihr einen anderen Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Könntest du dir vlt. kurz das anschauen, was ich angegeben habe? Das wäre klasse!


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

Den mitgelieferten Kühler kannst du verwenden, übertakten geht damit auch. Ist nicht unfassbar leise, aber für die meisten akzeptabel und zur Not kann man ihn einfach tauschen.

Das Gehäuse ist okay, auch wenn es besseres für den Preis gäbe.


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven:  Was würdest du denn als besser ansehen. Nur als Beispiel, wenn du noch kurz einen Moment Zeit hättest!


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

Hast Glück, bis zur abendlichen Runde BF 1 dauert es noch etwas 

Bitteschön: Sharkoon M25-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Sharkoon DG7000-G blau mit Sichtfenster aus Glas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Thermaltake Versa C21 RGB schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Sharkoon TG5, Lüfter LED rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Phanteks Eclipse P400 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Werde mir dann das hier: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
um Mitternacht kaufen, um den Versand zu sparen.


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

Kannst du so machen, Feedback ist gerne gesehen 

Wie man Ryzen übertaktet, weißt du?


----------



## rhein7 (2. September 2017)

Das Übertakten traue ich mir mit Hilfe von YT eigentlich zu. Wenn iwas nicht funzt, weiß ich ja wen ich fragen kann!


----------



## thoast3 (2. September 2017)

Sehr schön, das Übertakten ist im Laufe der Zeit sowieso immer einfacher geworden


----------

